# Vinyl Softball mom with Rhinestone outline



## DiamondW (Oct 22, 2010)

I am wanting to make vinyl sportsmom shirts with rhinestones outlining it. Is there a template or a way to make those without placing each individual rhinestone?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Angie, are you currently making templates now? if so, after you make your design in the vinyl, add an outline or contour around your design and use that to place the rhinestones on. Then you would simply cut the rhinestone pattern and the vinyl pattern separately. If you are not doing templates now, send me a PM and we'll see how you can get some help.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes it is easy enough to do yourself.I am doing it right now.I use acs software that came with the cutter.I started small with a 15 inch groove e cutter from iloveknk.com and a small heat press.the support that came with it is excellent.there are many people here that will try to help you out.if you don't want to try it for yourself there are a lot of stoners here that will sell you a template or sell you a whole garment stoned for you.there are many talented helpfull people here.search around don't be afraid to ask questions.I want to get more into the foils myself. there are so many to choose from.id then like to incorporate the stones.ill try to get a couple picts up tomorrow for you.eric

```
[HTML]
```
[/HTML]


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here are the picts i was talking about.


----------



## DiamondW (Oct 22, 2010)

I am looking for a way to do this on a shirt. Without placing every rhinestone.


----------



## DiamondW (Oct 22, 2010)

That is really cool looking. I like that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

DiamondW said:


> ]I am looking for a way to do this on a shirt. Without placing every rhinestone.


Just make a template for the outline of the design that you want in rhinestones. That's easy enough to do. Make your rhinestone transfer with the template and place it over the screen print or vinyl transfer.

I can help if you need me to.

That is a really great design!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> here are the picts i was talking about.


Eric, I love that design! I'm thinking I need to buy one from you!


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I am wanting to do something similar to the soccer mom design. I bought a baseball rhinestone design. I have cut a template, placed my rhinestones and I am wanting to do the boy's name and number on vinyl inside of it. My question is if I do the rhinestones on the x-pel material , in what order do I do the place them on the car window? Should I put the name and number in vinyl on the car window and then place the rhinestone baseball design on top of that, lining it up to match? I am also concerned about the x-pel sticking on top of the vinyl and staying really good without coming off. Hope I am making sense. Could someone please help me with this? I have 3 to do for a customer. This is the first time I have done rhinestones for a car window. Thanks so much if someone can help me. Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I have tried this twice and messed up both times. I don't know what I am doing wrong. The paper that came with the x-pel material said to set my heat press on 325-330 degrees. I did that. It said to used light -medium pressure. My heat press is an older one so it isn't digital. It just has a knob to turn to set the pressure. The first time it seemed to stick the rhinestones down okay but the material sort of looked unclear so I tried it again, this time with lesser pressure. Well, when I tried to peel off the decal, the rhinestones were popping off. I didn't think this would be that hard. So, anyone please have any suggestions as to what I might be doing wrong? Also, any tips to maybe help me do this. I have 2 ladies that are wanting this done. I am stubborn enough to keep trying. lol. I hate to admit defeat or that I can't do something. lol. Thanks,Vicky


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Vicky,
First apply the vinyl design, then the Rhinestones the vinyl should not have expel on it only the rhinestones. will need it. Hope this will help you.

Evie


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually, I am trying to get it ready for the customer to put it on herself.I don't have any problem with the vinyl. I just did it like a decal and then I took the rhinestone design placed it on the x-pel material and heat pressed it. But it just didn't seem to do right. The first time I think I had maybe too much pressure and the next time I don't think I had enough pressure because the rhinestones didn't stick worth anything. I don't know what to try next. I hate wasting this x-pel material. It sure don't come cheap. lol. So, any more advice as to what I can try? Thanks, Vicky


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you try to press it upside down? some have had good results with that. I found the discussion so you might be able to ask those who did it. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t142637.html


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Evie, . Now, I didn't try pressing it up side down. This is my first time to try to do a car rhinestone decal. So, I am kind of groping in the dark. Scott from rhinestonedesignz.com called me after seeing what I posted on here. That is where I ordered my decal material, x-pel. He is really nice in trying to help me get this figured out too, as well as you. He suggested I experiment with the pressure and the temperature just using a very small piece of the x-pel and just a few rhinestones to cut down on wasting till I can maybe get the hang of it. So, I'm going to try that. Vicky


----------

